# New to me tapping head



## Janger (Dec 4, 2022)

Well I've inherited an old tapping head. It's been rusting away in my neighbors garage - I changed the battery in her car and asked her if she would part with it. She had no idea what it was and her husband passed a while back - she was happy to give it to me. I have no idea what I now own or if it even works. Here are some pictures. It looks like the husband welded the shaft at some point. Where can I find a manual - I'll google later.. pictures coming up.


----------



## Janger (Dec 4, 2022)

Pics


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 4, 2022)

Love the speaker ports!


----------



## Ian Moss (Dec 5, 2022)

I had something similar at one time. As I remember, it had cone shaped friction clutches top and bottom (inside). Pressing down engaged the clockwise rotation, and lifting up engaged a counter rotating action through the other clutch and a gear train to reverse the direction. Worked ok, and you had some control over the torque applied by adjusting the pressure by the drillpress or mill manual feed handle.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 5, 2022)

I have very similar sized tapping head. These are worth around $100 CAD or so. 

The hole near speakers is for the bar that blocks on the column of the drill press. 

They usually have MT spindle - looks like this one needs some fixing / was modified. 

Looks like standard tapping chuck - I have few of these. It also looks like collet- less tapping chuck - i.e. no need for these expensive (!) rubber flex collets.


----------

